# fishing @ 10000+ feet



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

meet up with orvis1 friday after work and we gheaded up into the mountains to do some hiking and fishing. after a really pretty drive and orvis1 shwoing me where certain places are that i never even knew about, and then a VERY bumpy ride to the first lake we set up camp and got things ready for saturday.



saturday finally arrived and we got a good start, at around 0530, but it still took us over an hour to drive 1 mile on the rough roads... combine that with the fact a black cow was on the road that orvis1 saw, but i dident (2 drops of pee came out). when we finally got to our trail head we found out taking the side road we found on the map saved us roughly 1 and 1/2 miles worht of hiking. the hike in was awesome, lots of vista views, 10 billion cows, and not a soul in sight. we were a little suprised to see 3 trucks in the parking area, but again we did not run into a single soul at all.



we made it to our first lake in roughly one hour, we were in no hurry since it was such a nice day. we got all set up and started kicking out into the lake. the first thing i noticed was the lake only looked to be 3 feet deep, with a layer of 2 feet of silt on the bottom. i went all of the way to the other side of the lake when i went across a weed line then all of the sudden the bottom of the lake just seemed to drop out from under us.... we found where the fish were! we started trolling buggers around and orvis1 procedded to give me a spanking on brook trout fishing. he caught a ton of fish on this lake, seemed like every few minutes i would hear fish on from him over my back. i got a ton of hits on the bugger but could never hook up so i started to drop my rod tip every tip a fish would hit, then that fish would hit once more and i would finally hook up. i also missed 2 chronimid fishing, but caught one... i was getting so frustrated, im pretty sure my F bombs were echoing across the mountain top. a few sprinkles blew in but nothing big enough to blow us off the little lake. orvis1 got the big brookie in this lake that went 17 inches.



we packed up from there and to the other little lake that was only a few hundred yards away.... we went the wrong direction forst but after orvis1 found a little trail, once i crested the ridge i saw our intended target and this was by far one of the neatest, prettiest lakes i have ever seen. the water in this lake was amazingly cold compared to the last but it was stuffed with some gorgeous cutts.... alot of which still had their spawning colors on! its rumored that this lake is close to 40 something feet deep... i sawy deeper with as clear as the water was... there are some boulders in this tiny pond bigger than my house! its here on my first cast i nailed a cutty. we kicked trolled around and i drug a gulp on one rod, and a bugger on the other and i was nailing fish left and right. i have no way of knowing how many fish i got at this lake, but i made up for the first in a big way... once a few sprinkles blew threw we got out of the water and chronimid fished and we still did very well there. i got the big fish of this lake that went 17 inches. this is where i caught the deep red cutty's, talk about some gorgeous fish!



sunday i woke up late to get some rest while orvis1 tried to nail a wall hanger, talk about determination!! we packed up camp and drove up into another pretty lake (talk about rough rodas on my truck). once we got down to the far side of the lake i started nailing brookie after brookie. once i showed orvis1 how i was dragging my gulps he finally started hooking up. 6 fish in 30 minutes isent to shabby. i also caught a hump backed brookie that had the mouth of a salmon here on my fly rod... it went all of 12 inches long, but 7 inches tall lol. we also finally saw some other people, they came up on their quads and were wuiet supruised that i could get up there in my truck!



all in all one AMAZING trip!! three lakes down, 54 to go for me! i will post pictures after work, and orvis1 has alot more pictures also, once i get them from him i will post them also!



cant wait to do it again!


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice report. Cant wait to see the pictures. 54 to go :shock: ?? Gotta be the Boulders or Uinta's


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

You're a funny guy!!, thanks for sharing the good times. o-||


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job guys. Glad you made good use of your trip. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work fellas. Sounds like the brook/cutt trip paid off big time Craig!! Would it have been better than our last stop? Probably but sounds like the road in was hell....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm curious: see any _deer_? I'm certainly _green_ with envy.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

PBH said:


> I'm curious: see any _deer_? I'm certainly _green_ with envy.


LOL! we saw a TON of deer and several in velvet, only 2 elk though


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

pics, orvis1 has the rest


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Kochanut & Orvis 1 a scary thought if your a fish, sounds like you gave alot of them sore lips.
Thanks for the report & pics.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I checked my E-mail Craig but I didn't see where I issued a permission slip for you to fish that mountain. Just kidding of coarse. Nice work to both of you! Hopefully that one lake will someday come back to it's former glory.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

rest of the pics


----------

